# mbta academy



## josephjohn

Just wondering if anyone can give any info on the academy, as to what to expect or be prepared for. Thanks.


----------



## lofu

Ch. 5 has done a couple stories of what you can expect.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

lofu said:


> Ch. 5 has done a couple stories of what you can expect.


Hahahaha... za-za-zaaaa-zingggggg!!!


----------



## 263FPD

Lots of hostess cupcakes and coffee for breakfast. What? Too soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Expect some of the best training that is offered today. Bring thick skin and positive attitude. This is your ticket in. Don't fuck it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Running and fighting and learning.

PM me for details. I do have some good tips (and free gear)


----------



## USAF286

263FPD said:


> Lots of hostess cupcakes and coffee for breakfast. What? Too soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought he said MBTA Academy..not USAF?


----------



## niteowl1970

josephjohn said:


> Just wondering if anyone can give any info on the academy, as to what to expect or be prepared for. Thanks.


I heard it's kind of like this movie.


----------



## Code 3

Well its reopened after the whole hazing issues and stuff. Prepare to run run run, listen and pay attention to detail. And yes, hostess sponsors pre-run refresh ments.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> I heard it's kind of like this movie.


Except for the kidnapping stuff and people actually ending up dead, that movie (_Lords of Discipline_) is a pretty realistic depiction of a southern military school.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> Except for the kidnapping stuff and people actually ending up dead, that movie (_Lords of Discipline_) is a pretty realistic depiction of a southern military school.


I have a very good friend who graduated from The Citadel and he told me the movie was based on experiences of past graduates of the school.... He told me that it was brutal at times but very fair.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> I have a very good friend who graduated from The Citadel and he told me the movie was based on experiences of past graduates of the school.... He told me that it was brutal at times but very fair.


I graduated from a military high school in Virginia, and I would agree....tough, but fair. No one got a free pass.


----------



## Code 3

Not having been in any military training I cant relate. But I say theres two options for a police academy or boot camp. Ill either be leaving with a certificate and handshake, or a bodybag.


----------



## josephjohn

Can anyone please give me a idea on what to expect at mbta academy in quincy , ma ? thanks


----------



## adroitcuffs

Work on being less daft.


----------



## 263FPD

Haven't you already asked that question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

How about learning how to do a search on MC first !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

PM me. I might have free gear you could use


----------



## soxrock75




----------



## adroitcuffs

263FPD said:


> Haven't you already asked that question?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point, exactly. 

_Oh, and IBTL._


----------



## josephjohn

I did ask that already, have not received any helpful info so thought there might be some people on here today who have gone thru it , you obviously have no useful input so stay quiet, thanks .


----------



## adroitcuffs

josephjohn said:


> I did ask that already, have not received any helpful info so thought there might be some people on here today who have gone thru it , you obviously have no useful input so stay quiet, thanks .


Oooohhhh, if only I could be the staff on your first day. See now, you really should have taken my advice. 
Nice way to garner support - tell members of a forum to "stay quiet". GMass was even persistent in telling you to pm for advice and possible gear. I think it may be time for you to just swivel off.


----------



## Guest

josephjohn said:


> I did ask that already, have not received any helpful info so thought there might be some people on here today who have gone thru it , you obviously have no useful input so stay quiet, thanks .


I offered.


----------



## niteowl1970

josephjohn said:


> so stay quiet, thanks .


If you're looking someone to cradle you in their arms and stroke your head while telling you everything's going to be alright then I think you're in the wrong place.


----------



## Johnny Law

You can expect that at least ONE member here is MBTA and you can expect that person to take an active interest in your first day there JJ. Have fun


----------



## 263FPD

That there is the next recruit who will be running to the Herald with horrific stories of Hostess Cupcakes and burnt coffee. 

I got to hand it to you JJ. Balls the size of watermelons. Common sense on the other hand, not so much. 

Back when I went through academy, there was no forum to ask inane questions. And yet people made it through just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Oh and by the way, there is no way I am locking this thread. This is gold, 24K gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephjohn

Thanks , didn't mean to come off ignorant , just looking for some new heads up, apologize for the way it was written.


----------



## Tuna

Bring your knee pads and vasoline. I know full well what's going to happen when the Cadre gets wind of your posts. especially the disrespectfull one.


----------



## kwflatbed

josephjohn, extraspecialofficer says: There is room on the bus for you !!


----------



## adroitcuffs

josephjohn said:


> Thanks , didn't mean to come off ignorant , just looking for some new heads up, apologize for the way it was written.


For a moment, I'll just look past your poor grammar. Apologize for the way it was written? You come off like an ignorant arse and apologize for the way it was _written_? Oh, you have so very much to learn...


----------



## 263FPD

You have been a member since 2/2011. If you read this forum, you know how this goes. Your initial question was answered several times. We can't spoon feed you. Everyone's experience is different. It is a good academy. It turns out very good cops. iWork with a few of them. That is all you need to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

josephjohn said:


> Thanks , didn't mean to come off ignorant , just looking for some new heads up, apologize for the way it was written.


Dude, its common fucking sense. Run, put your name on everything, and run some more.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Killjoy

> _Just wondering if anyone can give any info on the academy, as to what to expect or be prepared for. Thanks._


No.


----------



## josephjohn

Again sorry for sounding ignorant, came out wrong, thanks for the info .


----------



## Code 3

"So stay quiet" TeeHee


----------



## samadam78

Get ready for hardest 26 weeks of your life freak!


----------



## dave7336

niteowl1970 said:


> If you're looking someone to cradle you in their arms and stroke your head while telling you everything's going to be alright then I think you're in the wrong place.


The way the academies are today, he may actually be in the right place...remember this is the pc generation and those who have never heard the word NO,


----------



## BxDetSgt

Don't ask stupid questions, never ask stupid questions twice.


----------



## niteowl1970

BxDetSgt said:


> Don't ask stupid questions, never ask stupid questions twice.


So questions like "when do we eat" should be avoided?


----------



## Code 3

Is the ticket valid if I'm not wearing my cover?


----------



## dave7336

niteowl1970 said:


> So questions like "when do we eat" should be avoided?


Day 1??...from Shawshank Redemption

http://www.hark.com/clips/lhlnflqwkn-you-eat-when-we-say-you-eat


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Now let's see, I believe the day one record over on Sea St. for day 1 is somewhere in the 45 minutes or less. That's right, in less than 45 minutes into Day 1, some cocky fuck like you up and quit because they couldn't hack it.


I've often joked about it, actually considered it a couple of times, but I'm now absolutely, 100%, count-me-in committed to being there, if the academy staff allows me, for Day One of the T Academy, should "josephjohn" be accepted to the academy, and "outed".

It might be a bit cold for a lawn chair and cooler, but I wouldn't miss that free entertainment for anything.


----------



## Guest

Unless they run another instance of two classes at once with offset start dates, they won't be starting another class until Julyish at the earliest, as the current class is just two weeks deep. 
That gives them more than enough time to figure out who this twit is (and judging by his post history, won't be hard. That also gives Delta enough time to pick out a real comfy chair and matching cooler for the day.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> That also gives Delta enough time to pick out a real comfy chair and matching cooler for the day.


I have both, and time is my biggest commodity.


----------



## RZero

Just order a couple pizzas in his name and have them delivered to front company street during formation.


----------



## hopeful123

Has anyone heard when the next T academy will be? I heard June or July through the grapevine . Anyone else hear the same thing?


----------



## Code 3

Hope you like ringdings and long runs


----------

